# New Member Is Asking For Help



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I received this PM from a new member named LiveLaughLove4_Ever . . .

Hello, I see that you are online right now. I was hoping that you could help me out. I signed up to this forum back in November and have been unsuccessful with posting a new thread or even replying to someones post. During sign up I received an automatic private message regarding forum rules and its a broken link. I am trying to get in touch with an administrator to get this worked out, but I do not know who that is on this site. This is the message I receive whenever I try to post a new thread:


LiveLaughLove4_Ever, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting email activation.


Just to note, my email has been activated. I am just so frustrated. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@StarFires Searched that members name ,but it comes up 'no match found'

Maybe try @MEM2020 as they appear to be presently on the forum.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Okay, thanks TBT. I messaged Mem2020 on their behalf.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Also try @EleGirl, @lifeistooshort, or @MattMatt.

I would get into it but is is almost impossible (translation: bang-head-here frustrating) on my mobile device. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I think I have addressed the issue. (Crosses fingers, hopes for best....)
@StarFires, many thanks for assisting a fellow member! :smthumbup:
@EleGirl, @lifeistooshort @farsidejunky


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TBT said:


> @StarFires Searched that members name ,but it comes up 'no match found'
> 
> Maybe try @MEM2020 as they appear to be presently on the forum.


Shhh! I am working in my home office!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

StarFires said:


> I received this PM from a new member named LiveLaughLove4_Ever . . .
> 
> Hello, I see that you are online right now. I was hoping that you could help me out. I signed up to this forum back in November and have been unsuccessful with posting a new thread or even replying to someones post. During sign up I received an automatic private message regarding forum rules and its a broken link. I am trying to get in touch with an administrator to get this worked out, but I do not know who that is on this site. This is the message I receive whenever I try to post a new thread:
> 
> ...



Hey LiveLaughLove4_Ever, 

where are you posting? or starting the new thread in? 

and are you using a mobile device or a laptop/computer? 

lee


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Hey LiveLaughLove4_Ever,
> 
> where are you posting? or starting the new thread in?
> 
> ...


It's OK, Lee. Her original post was in pre-mod and she is now posting in New Members.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

all is good then? 

Lee


----------

